# [V]Neues Mass Effect 2 + Bonusitems 20€ / Ungebrauchte Codes / Pc &amp; GB Spiele



## marilynmarduk (8. November 2009)

*[V]Neues Mass Effect 2 + Bonusitems 20€ / Ungebrauchte Codes / Pc & GB Spiele*

Ich möchte folgendes verkaufen:
*
   Pc-Spiele*



*Aktuell: Mass Effect 2* + Bonusitems aus der Digital Deluxe Edition!

        Es handelt sich um die Version vom EA Store und nicht von so einer merkwürdigen Seriennummerseite wie z.B. g2play!



        Ihr bekommt also meinen Account und könnt euch dann das Spiel mit dem
        EA Downloader herunterladen. Sobald das Spiel einmal heruntergeladen
        wurde, könnt ihr es auch ganz normal sichern (Auf externe Festplatte
        oder brennen) und dann so oft ihr wollt wieder installieren.



        Das Spiel wurde mit diesem Account noch nicht heruntergeladen und natürlich wurden auch alle Codes von mir noch nicht verwendet.



        Zum Lieferumfang gehört das Spiel, alle Codes (Bonusrüstung und
        Snipergewehr aus der Deluxe Edition, Code für Cerberusnetzwerk, Code
        fürs Spiel)



        Für das Spiel +Bonusitems und alle anderen Codes möchte ich *nur 20€*! Normalerweise kostet die Deluxe Edition mit den Items 55€!



        Zahlen könnt ihr auch gerne per Paypal.


 X²

        X³: Reunion

        Star Wars Kotor: Knights of the old Republic

        Heroes of Might and Magic 5 + beide Erweiterungen

        Commandos 3

        Söldner Secret Wars

        Ankh

        Ankh - Herz des Osiris

        Tropico 2

        Silent Hunter

        Das schwarze Auge - Schatten über Riva (DSA)

        Das schwarze Auge - Sternenschweif (DSA)

        Spellforce

        X-Com Apocalypse

        Unreal Tournament 2004

 Warcraft II

        Darkstar One

        Tomb Raider

        Tomb Raider IV - The last Revelation

        Star Trek Armada

        KKND 2

        Armored Fist

        Star Wars - X-Wing Alliance

        Dark Reign

        Grand Prix 3

        Baphomets Fluch (GoldGames)

        Fifa Soccer Manager

        Fifa 98 - die WM Qualifikation

        Bundesliga Stars 2001

        NHL Powerplay 98

        Networks (GG)

        The Journeyman Project 2 : Burried in Time (Aus Budhetreihe wie Gold Games)

        Shannara (s.o.)

        Earthworm Jim

        Daikatana

        Jungle & Desert Strike

        Nuclear Strike

        Leisure Suit Larry (Bestseller Games)

        F22

        Bleifuss Rally

        Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri

        V-Rally 2 - Expert Edition

        Man in Black

        Sim City 3000

        Kings Quest VII (GG)

        Bermuda Syndrom & Air (GG)

        Tilt (GG)

        Action Soccer (GG)

        Orion Burger (GG)

        Virtua Fighter (GG)

        Solar Crusade (GG)

        Chaos Control & Knights Chase (GG)

        War Wind (GG)

        International Tennis Open & Apache Longbow (GG)

        DSA - Schatten über Riva (GG)

        Das Gewehr (GG)

        Bleifuss (GG)

        3D Ultra Pinball (GG)

        Caesar II (GG)

        Robo Rumble (GG)

        Leisure Suit Larry (GG)

        SCARS (GG)

        Dungeon Keeper

        MAX 2 (GG)

        Knights and Merchants (GG)

        Die by the sword (GG)

        Pro Pilot (GG)

        Rayman (GG)

        Rayman 2 (GG)

        SWAT 2 (GG)

        Redline Racer (GG)

        Warlords Battlecry (GG)

        Cold Blood (GG)

        Need for Speed 2 SE 

        Close Combat (GG)

        Pandemonium 2 (GG)

        Rogue Spear (GG)

        Pro Rally 2001 (GG)

        Flanker 2.0 Kampfflugzeugsimulator (GG)

        Chessmaster 8000 (GG)

        Imperialismus II (GG)


 HL 2 Episode 1

        HL 2 Deathmatch

        Es handelt sich um Steamgifts, die Spiele sind also nicht an einen Account gebunden.



        Nach Geldeingang brauche ich also nur eure E-Mail Adresse und ihr
        bekommt das Spiel eurer Wahl direkt auf euren eigenen Steamaccount



*Gameboy:*

        Gameboy Advance, sehr guter Zustand mit Zubehör und OVP

        (Macht einfach mal ein Angebot)



        Dr. Mario 5€ Modul (exkl. Versand)

        Super Mario Land 6,50€ Modul (exkl. Versand)

        Super Mario Land 2 6,50€ Modul (exkl. Versand)

        Super Mario Bros Deluxe (G. Color) Modul 8€ (exkl. Versand)

        Alle vier Spiele 25€ inkl. Versand



        Zelda DX 15€ inkl. Versand (selten)

        Tetris DX 12€ inkl. Versand (Komplett mit OVP)



        Wenn ihr mehrere Sachen nehmt, kann man natürlich noch über den Preis reden, bzw. spart ihr Versandkosten.



*Tauschen würde ich im Moment gegen Nintendo DS Spiele*




*Zahlung auch per Paypal möglich, wenn ihr die Gebühren übernehmt.* (1,9%+35Cent.)

             (Habe hier 4 bei Gamestar 16 positive Bewertungen und bei Ebay über 250)


----------



## TinoZeros (10. November 2009)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Episode 1&2/Mass Effect/The Witcher/Game Boy Advance/GB Spiele*

hi...sind die Preise VHB?..ist The Witcher die Enhanced Version?...würde mich für interessieren,könnte aber max. 8Euro inkl. Versand zahlen


----------



## marilynmarduk (10. November 2009)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Episode 1&2/Mass Effect/The Witcher/Game Boy Advance/GB Spiele*

...................


----------



## TinoZeros (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Episode 1&2/Mass Effect/The Witcher/Game Boy Advance/GB Spiele*

was willst für Knights of the Old Republic und Heroes 5+die Erweiterungen?


----------



## marilynmarduk (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Episode 1&2/Mass Effect/The Witcher/Game Boy Advance/GB Spiele*

Also ich orientiere mich meistens an den Amazonmarktplaceangeboten. Dort wird Kotor gebraucht für 33€ inkl. Versand angeboten. Bei Ebay geht der erste Teil meistens so um die 25€ weg. 

 Das Spiel ist halt mittlerweile selten.

 Ich finde die Preise auch recht hoch und würde es für 22€ inkl. Versand abgeben. Wenn du HoMM und beide Erweiterungen noch dazu nimmst, mache ich ein Paketpreis von 26€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Dumbi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Servus,

 wieviel verlangst du für HL2 einzeln und im Paket mit Episode One?

 Grüße


----------



## TinoZeros (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

hm nee is mir zu teuer,trotzdem danke


----------



## marilynmarduk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*



Dumbi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wieviel verlangst du für HL2 einzeln und im Paket mit Episode One?
> 
> Grüße


 Also in Steam kostet Half-Life 2 noch 20€ und Episode 1 10€.

 Ich würde dir beides für 8,50€ anbieten. 5€ für HL2 und 3,50€ für Episode 1. Ich denke das ist ein recht fairer Preis.



 @TinoZeros:
 Kein Problem. Kotor macht die
 Sache halt recht teuer, da es für so ein altes Spiel noch recht teuer gehandelt wird.
 Ich denke aber das es trotzdem ein faierer Preis ist, da ich weit unter dem Marktplaceangeboten liege und auch günstiger bin als Ebay.
 Ich persönlich finde es auch recht teuer, aber viel weiter möchte ich nicht runtergehen, da ich es sonst einfach für 25€ bei Amazon reinstelle und die anderen Anbieter da um 6€ unterbiete.


----------



## Dumbi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*



marilynmarduk schrieb:


> Also in Steam kostet Half-Life 2 noch 20€ und Episode 1 10€.
> 
> Ich würde dir beides für 8,50€ anbieten. 5€ für HL2 und 3,50€ für Episode 1. Ich denke das ist ein recht fairer Preis.


   Also Half Life 2 würde ich für 5€ nehmen. 3,50 für Ep. 1 ist zwar echt ein guter Preis, aber ich glaube dass ich momentan doch nur Lust auf das Hauptspiel habe. 

 Kann ich per PayPal zahlen? Möchte diese Woche gerne noch spielen weil danach mein Urlaub vorbei ist, und 'ne Überweisung von meiner Bank dauert immer relativ lange (~ 3 Tage).


----------



## marilynmarduk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*



Dumbi schrieb:


> marilynmarduk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also in Steam kostet Half-Life 2 noch 20€ und Episode 1 10€.
> ...


 Ok alles klar. Das mit Paypal geht auch klar. Habe nur gerade gesehen, dass ich Gebühren zahlen muss, wenn ich Geld empfange. Insgesamt wären wir dann bei 5,45€., damit die 5€ auch bei mir ankommen.^^

 Ich schicke dir per PN schon einmal meine Daten. Du könntest mir schon einmal deinen Steamnick schicken. Wenn ich dich in Steam als Freund hinzufüge, geht es meistens am schnellsten mit dem Giften.


----------



## Dumbi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Erledigt.


----------



## marilynmarduk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Das ging echt schnell, danke.  Habe dir das Spiel an die E-Mail Adresse geschickt.


----------



## marilynmarduk (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

The Witcher und Crysis sind weg!


----------



## marilynmarduk (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

C&C Spiele, Starcraft und Warcraft 2 sind weg


----------



## marilynmarduk (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Der Gameboy Adv, SMario Land und noch ein paar andere Spiele sind weg.



 Alles was weg ist, färbe ich im Eingangspost weiß ein.


----------



## marilynmarduk (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Update: Mass Effect 2 + Bonusitems aus Digital Deluxe Edition!


----------



## marilynmarduk (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Preis für Mass Effect 2 auf 30€ festgesetzt!


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Letztes Preisupdate: Trenne mich von ME2 (Neu und ungenutzt) für 26€. Das sind fast 20€ weniger als der Amazonpreis.


----------



## marilynmarduk (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

So ein Account mit Mass Effect 2 ist verkauft.

  Ich habe jetzt noch einen weiteren Account mit der Digital Deluxe Edition. Preis ist der gleiche, also zugreifen. 

 Zusätzlich verkaufe ich nun auch Prof. Layton und das geheimnisvolle Dorf für den DS (wie neu)


----------



## marilynmarduk (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Professor Layton ist weg, ME2 nach wie vor zu haben.


----------



## marilynmarduk (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

Preisupdate: Mass Effect 2 jetzt für unschlagbare 24€.


----------



## marilynmarduk (3. April 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*

ME 2 ab jetzt nur noch 20€, also zugreifen.


----------



## marilynmarduk (5. April 2010)

*AW: [V]HL2/HL2 DM/HL2 Ep1/Mass Effect/The Witcher/GB Adv. &GB Spiele. / Update einige*


----------

